# How do you say Tolkien?



## BlackCaptain (Feb 26, 2003)

Personal preference, just wondering how everybody talks...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 26, 2003)

Tol-Kin. I think that's the correct pronunciation.


----------



## Baranlas (Feb 26, 2003)

tol-keen i always thought it was


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 26, 2003)

me to


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 26, 2003)

When I say Tolkien really fast, I pronounce it Tol-kin. But normally when I do, someone tells me I am mispronouncing it...so I repeat myself and say it Tol-keen (and normally with a really annoyed and sarcastic tone in my voice)


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 26, 2003)

I say Tol-Kin too. I always have, whether it is right or wrong, I will still say it way. I think it is how it should be said.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Feb 26, 2003)

I used to say it Tol-kee-in. And then I wondered why everyone was looking at me funny. Now I say it Tol-keen. Yay me!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 26, 2003)

> I say Tol-Kin too. I always have, whether it is right or wrong, I will still say it way. I think it is how it should be said.



Obviously you are entitled to your own opinion, although our favorite Philologist would have disagreed with you about how "Tolkien" should be pronounced.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't really care if I say it correctly or not... but I usually say it "Tol-kee-en" or when I say it quickly it is more like "Tol-kyen" I don't think it really matters how people say it. People pronounce my name wrong all the time and it doesn't bother me...


----------



## Aragorn21 (Feb 27, 2003)

I sorta say it like Tol-kee-in, I think thats the way to pronounce it.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Feb 27, 2003)

I say it Tol-keen, 'cause I read comewhere that that was the right way to pronounce it.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 27, 2003)

I say both Tol- kin and Tolk- een. I like them both. At first I said Tl- kin because I didn't know any better, but then we had visitors from England and Germany who asked me how my "Tol- keen" books were. I am getting used to saying Tol- keen now, but it is hard because everyone I know still says Tol- kin.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 27, 2003)

Somewhere in his Letters he writes that he himself says tol-keen. Can't find it now... but anyway, I always say tol-keen as well.


----------



## Eliot (Feb 28, 2003)

I pronounce it "Tol-keen". I don't know if there really is a "right" way to say it.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 28, 2003)

Oo! Look at this! Achingly interesting!  I pronounce it ---> Tole key in, but only to sound crazy. If I want to sound more normal, I'd say ---> Tole ken. *runs away*


----------



## Diabless (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn21 _
> *I sorta say it like Tol-kee-in, I think thats the way to pronounce it. *



That's the way I pronounce it! But I think it's Tolk-een (though i have not switched yet). That's how most British people I've heard say it.


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 4, 2003)

yeah I say tol-keen, but the rest of my family says tol-kin and I always thought I was wrong


----------



## MacAddict (Mar 4, 2003)

I've always pronouced it Tol-Kin (that once i remembered how to spell it right). Thats just how i heard other people say it and it seemed right to me.



~MacAddict


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Mar 20, 2003)

i always say tol-kin. i think i was watching some interview on the DVD and one of the actors said tol-keen and then i tried to say it that way but i just kept going back to tol-kin. LOL.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Mar 20, 2003)

tol-kee-in

is the way i say it, but i dont draw it out, its just like tolkien.....exactly how you spell it


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 20, 2003)

Easy Tolkien!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Mar 21, 2003)

yah. you cant go wrong with that.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 21, 2003)

I say Tol-kee-in. I said Tol-kin, but then after I read the LotR appendices I decided to follow the pronunciation he describes for Quenya. . . . no particular reason.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 23, 2003)

I've always pronounced it "Tohl-Kayn", two syllables. The First with a long "o", the second with a long "a".


----------



## Lossengondiel (Mar 24, 2003)

Gee, I always thought it was: Tol-kee-in


----------

